# red cherry shrimp and nerite snail



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

can red cherry shrimp and a nerite snail and a betta fish be ok in a fluval spec 2 gallon aquarium. right now there is just one red cherry shrimp and a betta in the tank. but i want add a few more RCS and one nerite snail to clean the algae off the glass.

would that a be a good idea or over stocking?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

overstocking for sure. the 2 g is barely big enough for the betta alone. Snails produce a large amount of waste. Add a marimo moss ball which can help to keep the algae levels down


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You can add more cherry shrimp without any problem, but I wouldn't add the nerite in such a small tank. You are just as effective a glass cleaner as the snail. 

It's actually going to be better if you do add more shrimp, as they are colony creatures.  I'd have about 10.


----------

